# Clear Lake WMA



## cootshooter2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Has anyone been out to Clear Lake or even hunted around Delta, I was wondering if there was any bird action around? What is the water level like? Any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Clear Lake is really low...Most of it is mud.

The bird numbers are low as well.

Not worth the trip unless you like to go for long drives.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cootshooter2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for that info!


----------

